# elctrial diagram for a ford 3000 1970 diesel lucas 5 inch starter



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

I need to know how to hook up the wires on the starter motor and the starter switch on the key switch. I have found one brown wire from the starter to the switch and the hot wire to the battery and then there is a yellow (might of been white) with a red strip ( may of been brown) That I don't know where it plugs in on the starter and I can't trace it to the switch. a wire diagram would sure help if you have one you can share. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I used to have wiring diagrams for Ford 1000 series tractors, but photobucket is holding them ransom. Attached is a wiring diagram for my Ford 3600, which should be the same in starting circuitry.


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the try but it didn't help. Mines a diesel and a generator. made around 1970.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is a wiring diagram for a Ford 1000 series tractor







:


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

I uploaded some info to the Manuals Section:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-1-65-12-74-wiring-info.13/


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. I will now have something to work from and I'm sure others will also find it useful. I'll give it a try and see it I can figure it out.


----------



## Jerry conner (Mar 26, 2019)

I have a Ford 3000, New solenoid , starter, battery. I can jump the solenoid and start it but not with key, can anyone help


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is an old thread that may help:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-2000-starter-solenoid-connections.38343/#post-271485


----------



## Jerry conner (Mar 26, 2019)

Mine is updated and doesnt have the generator


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

In order to make the starter run from the key, you only need (apart from ground) a wire (red in the picture) from battery (+) to the large stud on the starter, and a wire (white/red in the picture) from the safety switch to the blade to engage the solenoid. Generator or alternator or nothing at all does not make a difference to the starting sequence.

If the starter still will not run from the key, there is something wrong with either wiring, safety switch, key switch or power feed to the key switch. Originally, the key switch is fed through a wire from the "B" lug on the regulator. After an alternator conversion there may be different solutions, but the most straight forward way is to feed the key switch with a wire from the large stud on the starter.



The wire (brown in the picture) that charges the battery is often connected to the large stud on the starter. That wire runs from the regulator "B" lug on the original generator setup. If you have an alternator, the wire comes from either an external regulator or an internal regulator. In the latter case, the wire is connected to a stud/blade on the alternator.

Maybe the generator regulator is used as a junction box?

Maybe you could post pictures of your setup?
Close up on the connectors on the alternator and external regulator, if there is one.
Describe how the alternator (and regulator) is/are connected and where your wires go.


----------



## Merlin.Ernst (Jul 29, 2021)

wjkrostek said:


> Thanks for the try but it didn't help. Mines a diesel and a generator. made around 1970.


It didn't help me neither I was needing the starter switch color code for a 1979 Ford diesel 3600 having a hard time locating it


----------

